

Novius OS: One single tool to manage all your digital communication - hepha1979
http://www.novius-os.org/

======
weland
Whoever told you that nice vertical scrolling effect is awesome should be
shot. Honestly, what the fuck is that? Can someone actually read that page?

~~~
dllthomas
It looks kinda neat when I scroll the page too fast to read anything. When I
scroll a little, pause to read, scroll a little... it hurts my head.

